

How Map/Reduce works in Riak - webinar this Thursday - roder
http://blog.basho.com/2010/07/15/free-webinar---map/reduce-querying-in-riak---july-22-@-2pm-eastern/
Today (Wednesday 21st) is the last day to register
======
rubyrescue
i've started using Riak and i've fallen in love. I still love couch but my new
db of choice is Riak, for both Erlang and Rails projects.

My recommendations (to my friends) on noSQL: 1\. If you're doing replication
with devices, or the replication endpoints are not in your control, use
CouchDB. 2\. If you need speed, and you don't mind losing your data, use
mongoDB. 3\. Otherwise, use Riak.

~~~
lfnik
This shows a very poor understanding of NoSql options.

